# ROOT for Evo 2.3 (GB)



## Mr. Meowmers (Aug 14, 2011)

*Revolutionary: S-OFF & Recovery Tool 0.4pre1*

http://revolutionary.io/

http://unrevoked.com/rootwiki/doku.php/public/revolutionary

Better late than never. :tongue2:


----------



## riggs32 (Jul 27, 2011)

Has anyone tried this yet? I'm away from my computer and dying to know if this is real!!!


----------



## Mr. Meowmers (Aug 14, 2011)

It's real. Users have successfully rooted and achieved S-OFF.

=)

Sent from my PC36100 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ZombiiBite (Jun 24, 2011)

Yeah I'm S-Off and Rooted it's great lol


----------



## angrymanhands (Aug 16, 2011)

I want to do it, but as of yet I haven't found a definitive answer if S can be turned back on. If I need to take it in for service in want to be able to get it back to stock.


----------



## Mr. Meowmers (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, I haven't seen as much yet either. I could have sworn I've seen a mention of it for the previous version. I may be, and probably am, wrong. I will update the OP when / if I find the info. I'm sure it'll be here, if it isn't already. As said, I'm certain I saw something for the past devices and maybe it'll be some universal tool. If not, in time.

I see the post was moved to the Dev section. I suppose I should add some FAQ / Q&A to the OP just in case, even though my original post was supposed to just be a mention. Even if the Supersonic section seems pretty dead ( XD ) I guess it couldn't hurt. Maybe tomorrow. I am keeping my eyes out for that S-ON tool.

Get after it, folks.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

I've made a handy how-to guide on using Revolutionary over in the wiki when it was updated to include the EVO 4G. Enjoy:
http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/index.php/Revolutionary


----------



## Mr. Meowmers (Aug 14, 2011)

Good looking out, man. Always so helpful! XD

Sent from muh Supersonic


----------



## RoC1909 (Sep 16, 2011)

DrMacinyasha said:


> I've made a handy how-to guide on using Revolutionary over in the wiki when it was updated to include the EVO 4G. Enjoy:
> http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/index.php/Revolutionary


Your guide is absolutely amazing! So many other people who have attempted to write instructions, but have ultimately failed! Your guide is step by step and so easy, that even I, who is fairly technical but has never done anything to any of my phones, easily followed along and successfully "rooted" my phone.

Thanks a bunch!

RoC1909 (a fellow Sacromentan)


----------

